# Mower suddenly stopped driving



## chambraigne (Jun 27, 2015)

I was mowing down the grade in my back yard when all of a sudden my mower stopped last night. When I say that it stopped, I mean that it felt like I hit a wall. The engine still runs, the blades were still spinning and the the deck had not hit anything, but it would not drive anymore. Any suggestions?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF. 
Little more info.....
Make, Model,Hydro or gear.


----------



## chambraigne (Jun 27, 2015)

Thomas said:


> Welcome to TF.
> Little more info.....
> Make, Model,Hydro or gear.


Thanks!

Here's the info I know. Bought the mower with the house for $200 in 2012. Everything I've found indicates that this mower is at least 10 years old. I am by no means a small engine guy. 

MTD
13AN7716729
475-728
No idea if it's hydro or gear. I looked under the battery today and the pulleys in the rear end seem to be working correctly, belts are in ok condition and everything moves the way it should when I let off the brake. It just doesn't engage. There is no break in the foot lever action at all, just smoothly lets out and does nothing. It will coast in neutral. My suspicion is that it's the transmission or clutch (it's been struggling with the grade in the back lately) and I'm wondering if it's worth the $$$ to replace.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
The "6" in the number,I believe ,is actually a "G".
This trans is noted for dropping the spider gear set,so I would bet it lost a spider gear,or even the bevel gear on the input shaft.
It can be repaired,but it might be easier to get another trans from Ebay,etc.
Here's a link for a parts diagram: 
http://www.partstree.com/parts/mtd/...ractor-2005-home-depot/transmission-assembly/


----------

